# Software Upgrade - Community Downtime (2/25 - 2/27)



## Andy R

Well after some discussion with the rest of the DC site helpers and admins I am please to announce that we are going to upgrade the software that runs our community.

I will list out some features, discuss the process and then field questions.

We are currently running on an open source software called phpBB.  It is very popular and a good solution for many forum communities.  DC is growing fast and moving to a more robust/feature rich solution will give us the tools needed to keep up.

I will try to keep as much of the look and feel of the site the same.  Here are a few things that you will

- A nice posting editor tool that allows for easier formatting of your posts
- Enhanced photo attachment features
- Ability to breakout categories into sub-categories for better organization
- A photo gallery
- A link system to other cooking resources online
- Tons of site help and admin management tools
- User subscription system
- Printer friendly interface
- Member Karma system...

There are so many new features that the above list still seems to short?!?

Question:  So how will the upgrade work?
Answer:  I will turn the community off and then start to import all the info from our current database into the new database.  Then I will have to go through and make sure all permissions are set properly and I will reopen the site.  During the first week after the upgrade we are all going to have to help each other get used to things.

I have done this before on a couple of big communities and some members will feel right at home because they are already familiar with vBulletin.  Others will have to learn the new interface and get used to it.

right now I am planning to do the upgrades this weekend.  I'll post an exact date & time as the week progresses.  Please expect the site to be down from Friday evening to Monday morning.  In all reality I Think I can have the conversion done in a matter of hours.

well, let the questions/support/feedback roll and I will try to answer as many questions as possible each night when I get a chance.


----------



## kitchenelf

doin' the happy dance!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

ok, i'll go first, if elfie would stop dancing on my feet!   

what is a user subscription service, and a member karma system?


----------



## kitchenelf

Beats me - I guess we'll find out together.


----------



## Hungry

I have done this before on a couple of big communities and some members will feel right at home because they are already familiar with vBulletin. Others will have to learn the new interface and get used to it. 

 

Andy,
Would you name us a site that is running the "vBulletin" format?

Just so we can take look at it.  Maybe get a jump on using the system.

Charlie


----------



## lyndalou

MG It's not going to be really compllicated , is it? I can mess up a free lunch as they say, so a little apprehensive about the changes. :?


----------



## MJ

Hungry said:
			
		

> Would you name us a site that is running the "vBulletin" format?


I am a member at this site that is powered by vBulletin and I love it!
http://www.airstreamforums.com/forums/


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, i'll go first, if elfie would stop dancing on my feet!
> 
> what is a user subscription service, and a member karma system?



Not sure what the subscription service would be, but a karma system usually tracks how active people are (Kind of a more devolped version of our, new member, forum member, etc. system now). 

John

(Should be interesting to see)


----------



## buckytom

buckytom said:
			
		

> and you haven't been banned yet?


  8)  relax big guy, put your gun down...


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> buckytom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you haven't been banned yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  relax big guy, put your gun down...
Click to expand...


Uh oh...

Buckytom is talking to himself......    

John


----------



## PA Baker

MJ said:
			
		

> I am a member at this site that is powered by vBulletin and I love it!
> http://www.airstreamforums.com/forums/



I really like the looks of this!  Should be a great improvement!


----------



## kitchenelf

buckytom said:
			
		

> and you haven't been banned yet?




troublemaker    :P


----------



## GB

If you can learn to use this forum them you will be able to learn the new one. Plus you will have the help and support of everyone here in case you have any questions.

I for one cannot wait to see these new changes. It is the type of thing that our community needs. We have an amazing site right now and it is only going to get better


----------



## DampCharcoal

After the site improvements are completed we can start talking about a full color magazine that showcases our recipes and unique personalities!!! Eh? Eh?


----------



## kitchenelf

with pictures!!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen

Will I have to do something different with typing the address in?  What do I type in the address to get to the forum?  WWW.discusscooking.com will remain the same?  (Do I seem like I am in first grade?)  With these computers I am happy to have one to be able to mess up regularly until someone here comes pushes button and back to normal.  I always been standing at the back of the line in everything.  That way no one gets upset.


----------



## PA Baker

ITK,  it will just affect the way the website looks--not the address itself.  Looking at the page that MJ linked us to, it's actually quite similar to what we have now, but with some more bells and whistles.  I'm sure once Andy has it up and running there will be lots of info on how to do things.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Hey, I just spent some time cruising the website that MJ provided and I dig it!  8) Looks pretty user friendly and it DOES have tons of extras that we don't currently have. I admit that I was a touch resistant to the idea of changing this place (I'm one of those types that is always skeptical of change) but I think it's a great improvement and I can't wait!


----------



## kitchenelf

...and a photo album to boot!!!


----------



## PA Baker

I'm the same way, DC!  I remember when I was little and my grandparents got a new kitchen light I burst into tears when I saw it!     I'm a stickler for tradition, I guess!


----------



## amber

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, i'll go first, if elfie would stop dancing on my feet!
> 
> what is a user subscription service, and a member karma system?



Have the same questions.


----------



## amber

amber said:
			
		

> buckytom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i'll go first, if elfie would stop dancing on my feet!
> 
> what is a user subscription service, and a member karma system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the same questions.
Click to expand...


No edit function on here, so I wanted to add beside that function missing, user subscription service ( a fee to use this site?)


----------



## Andy R

The subscription service is the ability to subscribe to topis and be notified when posts are made.  In vBulletin the system shows you all the threads you are subscribed to inside the member control panel.

You can choose to get one email per day, one per week, etc. for your subscriptions rather then an email each time one has activity (posts).

So basically it is a more robust system to manage what you want notifications about...


----------



## Andy R

The karma system is will not be rolled out right away.  It takes some time to setup and tune the system to fit our community.  Basically it works on a system where members earn "karma power" by the number of posts they have, how long they have been a member, the amount of karma they have earned etc.  The exact equation how karma power is earned might be published, but we might have to keep it a secret so members don't try and work the system just to earn more power.

You get karma by others rewarding good posts, etc.  It's a way to promote those who contribute in a positive way.  I'll try and think of some fun things to do with karma like the ability to trade them in for a custom user title, more private message space, a bigger avatar and maybe even some t-shirts at some point.

I have some other fun ideas but I hve to keep some of them private to so I can announce cool new stuff later too!  right?


----------



## kitchenelf

amber - you are right about the no functions for members in this forum - it's just not worth going and doing for no longer than it will be up and running.


Andy - I love the idea of getting e-mails once a day or once a week, etc.  My inbox can really get bogged down - especially when we are playing a game!!   

Thanks so much for the explanations.


----------



## DampCharcoal

"Karma Power?"   This a joke, right? Points for being positive? Andy, you don't understand Karma, do you?


----------



## Andy R

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> "Karma Power?"   This a joke, right? Points for being positive? Andy, you don't understand Karma, do you?


Well the system also allows for giving negative karma also, but I have seen that abused, so I don't see the benefit of the negaitve karma.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I meant karma in the real sense, not the computer sense. Guess I have a few things to learn.


----------



## kitchenelf

karma power is a game that comes on a VB Board - it's not Andy's game, he didn't make it up.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Sorry! Been a tough day, didn't mean to cause too much trouble.


----------



## Hungry

MJ said:
			
		

> Hungry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you name us a site that is running the "vBulletin" format?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a member at this site that is powered by vBulletin and I love it!
> http://www.airstreamforums.com/forums/
Click to expand...


  MJ
I looked at your Airstream forum.  Thank's, that gives me an idea of what the "vbulletin" looks like. In fact it's the same as the: http://forums.chef2chef.net/
 I don't subscribe to the "Chef2" page, but I lurk there a lot.
It has a lot of nice features and TONS of information.

Charlie


----------



## MJ

Your welcome Charlie. vBulletin is so much better. I can't wait!


----------



## Darkstream

Andy, 

I do not like the idea of “KARMA”.

1. Firstly, there is a distinct risk that it will increase the noise in the forum. (Id Em,
the operation of Gresham’s Law). You may find that there will be a large number of
posts without any content whatsoever, from people who are trying to earn enough
points for “a larger Avatar” etc. The good posts will be buried by this noise, people
who come to the forum will find it vacuous and without content and go away.

Now, I am not saying that that will definitely happen, but I have seen that happen in
other forums.

2. If every post is going to be voted on by viewers, this will discourage some people
who may have something valuable to say but are not as thick skinned as others, and
fear loss of self esteem. 

This is fundamentally a self help forum. By turning it into a court of judgement, you
risk loosing all that it has become in such a short time, and shutting out people who
have a different, positive, but perhaps unpopular approach.

Additionally, many people may actually benefit from a post, without responding to it
in any way, logging in or being a member of the forum. How do you intend to
measure that?

3. “members earn "karma power" by.....the amount of karma they have earned”. This
sound tautologous to me.

4. “we might have to keep it a secret so members don't try and work the system just to
earn more power”. Res ipsa loquitor.

5. In my opinion, you would be well advised to abandon the “Karma thing”. As
Americans have been known to say; “If it ain’t broke, don’t fix it”.

Regards,


----------



## DampCharcoal

Okay, I'm officially stupid. What in the h*** does tautologous mean?


----------



## GB

Redundant


----------



## DampCharcoal

Thanks, GB. Darkstream, you broke the three syllable rule, that's 5 minutes in the penalty box.


----------



## GB

Darkstream yes we do sometimes say thing like if it is is not broke then don't fix it, but that does not really apply here. What Andy is trying to do is improve the site. He has a lot of great ideas and he has the members of this community at the foremost of his thoughts when suggesting new changes. The great thing is that none of the changes are carved in stone. If we try something and it is an obvious failure then we can always go back to the way it was if that is in the best interest of the board.

I, for one, am very excited to see how this Karma thing will work. I see a lot of potential in it if it works well.By nature I am a glass half full kind of guy.  I respect your hesitations though.


----------



## GB

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Thanks, GB. Darkstream, you broke the three syllable rule, that's 5 minutes in the penalty box.



Yeah and you made my have to use my brain. That is worth at least another 5 minutes in the box


----------



## pdswife

This weekend... well, I guess I'll be coming home to a new and better version of this place!  That'll be exciting!!  


Can't wait to see all the changes.

A photo album will be fun.   ( not that I'll post
any of ME!!! but, I'm really interested in knowing what
you'll look like.)  I like putting names with faces.

See ya,
Trish


----------



## Anonymous

Uh-Oh! (am I gonna get "Banned"? (I haven't "Posted" much lately, But I Vote Daily /or nightly, as the case may be. and read others Post's (Vote! 5 Stars! For DC!!!!!!   Atomic Jed!


----------



## luvs

sounds like it'll be a good change, andy.  i'm a little iffy but change is conducive to that. i like the karma thing and the photo gallery idea. 
could we have a pet photo gallery as a sub-category to the gallery?
call me a dork, lol, but i love my kitties and my hamster and i would love to post thier cutest pictures.


----------



## luvs

luvs_food said:
			
		

> sounds like it'll be a good change, andy.  i'm a little iffy but change is conductive to that. i like the karma thing and the photo gallery idea.
> could we have a pet photo gallery as a sub-category to the gallery?
> call me a dork, lol, but i love my kitties and my hamster and i would love to post thier cutest pictures.


----------



## luvs

luvs_food said:
			
		

> luvs_food said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like it'll be a good change, andy.  i'm a little iffy but change is conductive to that. i like the karma thing and the photo gallery idea.
> could we have a pet photo gallery as a sub-category to the gallery?
> call me a dork, lol, but i love my kitties and my hamster and i would love to post thier cutest pictures.
Click to expand...



 i accidentally hit the quote button instead of the ediit button!


----------



## Atomic Jed

Gah lee! I Read through 7 notebooks, to find my "password" back to here! lol! Vote 5 Stars! for Discuss Cooking!   Atomic Jed!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hi Jed!!  

As far as the Karma thing it sounds like fun! But if we dont like it Im sure most of us will say something.   :roll: 
Im up for trying it!!!


----------



## Atomic Jed

Hi Sushi ! sumtimes, all these "New Fangledy, "Fancy talkin' Gadgets" makes me reckon we all ort to (southern, for should) Tie some Dameter (tomato) cans together with a string and talk (Descuss 'bout cookin') hahaha! (Jokin)   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Anonymous

Damp: LOL

GB: LOL

y'all din' tell me 'bout the tree sylla ruwell!

Guess words like "pistachio" are banned huh?

OOOOPPS!! That's another five. 

Guess I will just sit this game out.


----------



## buckytom

umbrella makes it (the three syllable dealio) if you are from the north, but not from the south...


----------



## Dove

*AJ!!! Where have you been???we have missed you so much..Elf and I thought that the "little men in the white coats" from Morgenton caught up with you..
Marge~Dove

Andy
Will we have a chat room???  
I am on other sites that have e-mails once a day or week and it feels so impersonal. Here we can read and answer each other if we are on at the same time. I love that..it feels like instant messaging (almost)*


----------



## kitchenelf

Dove - I think you can pick and choose when you want your e-mail - whether right away, once a day, once a week, etc.

YES Atomic Jed!!!!!!  Where have you been?????  How's everything in your life????


----------



## masteraznchefjr

i think discusscooking already has a subscription service lol. I think i clicked something by accident and things from teh forum such as replies are emailed to me


----------



## kitchenelf

You are right chefjr - the option is in your profile - you have two choices - receive replies or don't receive replies.  The new site will allow you to receive them each time someone replies (instant), 1 daily e-mail, or a weekly notification.


----------



## karaburun

It´great you ´ll doing that.
I think all  the news are great ideas.

Go on so good as now ( or better??)

lg Tanja :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P


----------



## amber

It must be almost time o clock to shut this site down for the change over the weekend, or hours if that may be the case.  See ya all soon!


----------



## Erik

Are we shutting down???


----------



## Atomic Jed

Huh?    :? If, this site is gonna Temoraily shut down, I
'm gonna vote 5 stars again In a Hury, while we can!    Atomic Jed!


----------



## Atomic Jed

Kitchen Elf!!! YAY!!!! I Say! All Good here, You?   Atomic Jed!


----------



## Michael in FtW

I like the changes thus far ..... "Bang a gong ... bring 'em on!"


----------



## Erik

I can't wait for the changes...I'm just wonderin' when the next step is starting.


----------



## wasabi

*It's 6:45 here in Hawaii. Were're still here. Does anyone know the TOD?*


----------



## MJ

Erik said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the changes...I'm just wonderin' when the next step is starting.


It looks like the conversion will start tomorrow (2/27).


----------



## mudbug

2/27 is half over here and I can still access the DC site.  Maybe Andy R. is having some delay in getting the changeover going.


----------



## crewsk

It's almost 3:30pm here & all is still well. I'm getting anxious & jittery waiting for all the new stuff!  I feel like a kid standing outside of a candy store!


----------



## GB

Looks like it will probably be happening later tonight. There were some unexpected delays, but they are being worked out. Hang tight everyone. We will be surfing on the new improved DC in no time


----------



## Andy R

I just ran through an import but it did not work out right, I am going to wrok on a few things and hopefully get the conversion done tonight.  If not, I'll have to call it off and do it later this week.  Sorry!


----------



## Andy R

Ok, I found some weird errors in the import, so I am going to hold off till I know we can get a perfectly clean conversion.  Sorry for the downtime today.  I'll have it down pat for the next run...


----------



## Michael in FtW

I liked what I saw, Andy.

Hang in there - you'll get it figured out!


----------



## Atomic Jed

still, scratchin' my long black hair, hangin' my chef hat, wondering, about these "changes" play my geetar, cookin' with cayenne. (well, no matter what, WE are the Best! (Team!, Crew! family! Orginization! In My Opinion, Friends!!!!   Atomic Jed!  (say's)    Vote 5 Stars! for Discuss cooking!!!


----------



## Raine

The changes I have noticed has been the site doesn't seem to ba as stable.  Getting errors when trying to bring it up. And now when I do get the page, it isn't showing any posts as being new.

What's up?


----------



## GB

Hang tight everyone. Andy started to make the change last weekend,  but some things were not working right so he decided to hold off until he could figure them out instead of launching the site when it was not ready. The new site should be up and running soon. Andy is just making sure he does it right instead of doing a half ***ed job. I am very thankful for that  

As far as the current site being unstable, that will probably continue until we are on the new site, then it will be a distant memory. Hang in there. The problems will soon be gone.


----------



## mudbug

I am keeping the faith here - just growiing pains we are going through.  I'm sure all will be well in the end.


----------



## Anonymous

Sorry about the server issues the last few days.  I am working on that right now.  After those are resolved I will be back to moving our site to the new software.  Also, I am have been working late every night at my job so not much time in the evenings to relax.  I'll post another update soon...


----------



## amber

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Sorry about the server issues the last few days.  I am working on that right now.  After those are resolved I will be back to moving our site to the new software.  Also, I am have been working late every night at my job so not much time in the evenings to relax.  I'll post another update soon...



Im guessing this message is from Andy   Even though it said "guest". I've only noticed some short downtimes, no big deal.  Looking forward to having the new site up and running whenever.


----------

